# What is Cygwin, how do I get if off my computer



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just completed an avast! bootscan and I got a message from Action Center about Cygwin. I don't remember ever installing Cygwin (unless it has something to do with Exact Audio Copy, which I installed earlier today).

I was wondering what is Cygwin, is it dangerous, and should I try to remove it?

Thanks!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Cygwin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

